# Non-EU student start business



## study.hard (Apr 17, 2015)

Dear All,

I am a student from Ukraine studying in the Netherlands. I'd like to start a company selling logistics equipment, not a creative start-up or anything, and I was wondering if I need any extra documentation to apply at the KVK

Thanks in advance.


----------

